# Tankmates for Red Belly Piranhas



## redlover

I have 6 juvenile red belly piranhas that a very well taken care of. Currently their is a green terror and a jack dempsey, of equal size, who hold their own while sharing the tank with the piranhas. Just recently i bought a texas cichlid to replace the Firemouth that vanished without a trace. the texas didnt get a warm welcome. it was quite aggressive with the piranhas. the next day I look and all of its jaw is sliced off . Will the texas be able to eat again or is he a gonner. any advice is welcome and no bashing . i wont be adding any more fish until they are put in to larger tank. Has anyone ever kept Red snakeheads with red belly piranhas?


----------



## freebird21

first off i personally would take out the cichlids put em in another tank......
and read through the forum here.... wow!!! is all i can say that is not bashing or mean...


----------



## WorldBelow07

red lover. obviously you havent read this

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=60939


----------



## Innes

P nattereri are best kept in a species tank.


----------



## jan

redlover said:


> Just recently i bought a texas cichlid to replace the Firemouth that vanished without a trace. [snapback]870367[/snapback]​


What could have happened with the firemouth?







Are you stupid









The link that Worldbelow have given says all.


----------



## Azeral

jan said:


> What could have happened with the firemouth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link that Worldbelow have given says all.
> [snapback]870411[/snapback]​


Hrrmmmm







He's only made one post, I am shocked he has not read every article on the site.


----------



## tigger

sorry to tell you but the texas is a goner. your other fish will be gone as well. pygos can only be kept with other pygos. there have been instances where catfish, plecos, and other fish lived with pygos but most of the time the other fish will be food for the pygos.


----------



## redlover

I was expecting responses like that from you "fishnerds" I was well aware of that and then some . Ive been keeping piranhas for years and i have fun just trying to put different fish that may only coexist for 2 days with my red bellies. I would go fishing for foot long bass just to feed my red bellies . (different fish)
Ian you moron i was being sarcastic , of course I know the Firemouth was eaten by my piranhas.







But he sure put up a hell of a fight defending his cave before they got him . and that is worth 6 bucks to me you dork.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

why is everyone so defensive when they first join?


----------



## DominatorRhom

well if you know what is going to happen, then why even post the question? when new members post questions like that the members on this site get very snappy ive noticed because the questions are asked about a million times a week.









to answer your question: most likely even if you take the texas cichlid out, without a bottom jaw it will not be able to eat properly. i would suggest putting it out of its misery...or leave it for piranha food. your choice really since it is your tank.

also snakeheads and piranhas wont mix... if the snakehead is able to fit the piranha in its mouth the piranha is gone...otherwise the snakehead will eventually be gone.


----------



## Azeral

redlover said:


> I was expecting responses like that from you "fishnerds" I was well aware of that and then some . Ive been keeping piranhas for years and i have fun just trying to put different fish that may only coexist for 2 days with my red bellies. I would go fishing for foot long bass just to feed my red bellies . (different fish)
> Ian you moron i was being sarcastic , of course I know the Firemouth was eaten by my piranhas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he sure put up a hell of a fight defending his cave before they got him . and that is worth 6 bucks to me you dork.
> [snapback]870443[/snapback]​


Red, this site is not new member friendly...at all. It is full of "experts". Just ignore all the pompous responses until you settle in and welcome to the site.


----------



## KangolBrand

With all the news about piranhas being killers, why would people still think other fish can surive with them in the same tank? heres a example

your in a 5X6 foot jail cell with a serial killer, that has killed 28 people so far before getting caught.... how do you feel?

newbie questions are aways entertaining


----------



## Sheriff Freak

species tank best bet

cough cough duh


----------



## Phtstrat

jamesdelanoche said:


> why is everyone so defensive when they first join?
> [snapback]870473[/snapback]​


Or when they first







?


----------



## elTwitcho

redlover said:


> I was expecting responses like that from you "fishnerds" *I was well aware of that and then some* .
> [snapback]870443[/snapback]​


That's not a good way to introduce yourself or come looking for help. If you're well aware that you can't put anything with piranhas, then why are you wasting everybodies time asking something that you know has already been covered?


----------



## Fido

so you knew you shouldnt put those fish together, but you did anyways. do you like when fish get hurt or something? also dont use the flipoff sign for agression, its meant as a playful symbol
















twitcho motm lol :rasp:


----------



## GoodFella

Take those cichlids outta the tank unless you want a homicide on your hands. It might work for a while but they will be killed one by one.


----------



## The Wave

don't feed the trolls ....


----------



## redbellyman21

The fish magically disappeared? lol we shouldnt bust his chops, at least he is not using goldfish? agreed? he obviously has no heart for the cichlids who are cool in their own way, and has enough money to throw at expensive







snacks!


----------



## redlover

All middle fingers aside I just love my babies. here are some pics of my red bellies. they arent even a year old yet . they arent as timid as the average red belly and i think their colour has developed quite nice.







View attachment 46920
View attachment 46921
View attachment 46922
View attachment 46923


----------



## Gordeez

All I will Say is dont count on your other Cichlids lasting in there too long. These Little P's, Little fockers grow and eat alot.
Little fockers wille end up eating your cichlids.

Good Luck man, Enjoy your littlE Fockers!


----------



## Fido

please donate those poor cichlids to a LFS. that is messed up man.


----------



## Judazzz

Filo said:


> please donate those poor cichlids to a LFS. that is messed up man.
> [snapback]871367[/snapback]​


If it were goldfish, you'd be quiet...









People are so hypocritical when it comes to live foods:
"Aaww, that poor Oscar







"
"OMFG, that goldfish got owned





















"


----------



## Fido

Judazzz said:


> If it were goldfish, you'd be quiet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are so hypocritical when it comes to live foods:
> "Aaww, that poor Oscar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> "OMFG, that goldfish got owned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]871409[/snapback]​


In my deffense. Goldfish have little to no personality, and are the RATS of the fishworld. They are raised like crap, and usually drop like flies. Cichlids are much better fish, you cant even compare the two.


----------



## Judazzz

Although I quoted you, is was more of a remark in general, as I belief at least 50% think that way.
I don't agree a goldfish's life is worth less than that of a cichlid. True, they're aren't really the most exiting fish in the world, but just because you and me think that way, it doesn't make them lesser fish.
Goldfish aren't the rats of the fish world: in your opinion they are - a huge difference. Cichlids aren't better fish: in your opinion they are - again a huge difference.
People often confuse their own puny little opinions with facts, and that's how those hypocritical statements are born...


----------

